# Need 389 Tri Power



## Highskool (Sep 9, 2006)

I need a 389 Tri Power for my 66 Lemans GTO. If anyone knows where i would be able to purchase one it would be extremely helpful. Thanx!!


----------



## 80transam (Oct 15, 2008)

I have a tri power but i don't know where the number is to find out what year and stuff. I know it pontiac cause its on my 64 motor 326 that was rebuilt to 389 but if you could let me know i could see


----------

